# F/A18C VFA-106 commemorative paint scheme...



## LA2019 (Feb 10, 2011)

I was at the book store today and saw in an aircraft magazine that the VFA-106 F18C's are doing a commemorative paint scheme. They are using navy blue and white from the Hellcat. Looks really good! I'm not much into modelling modern aircraft but I think I'm going to pick up a 1/72 F18 and model this version with the new paint job. 

Here's a link with a few pictures if you're interested...

Hornet honors ?Gladiators? history, Centennial of Naval Aviation - The Jet Observer: Top Stories



ken


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 11, 2011)

It's just too bad all aircraft have to be so Invisible! I liked the old dark blue color. Being an old Navy man.


----------

